# 1994 Sunline T2363- Sold!



## Brian E (Jan 15, 2012)

Sold Sold Sold!!!









Hey all,

Since we purchase our Outback we now have our wonderful 1994 Sunline T2363 for sale. 
Only used for 9 seasons. 
Spent 1998-2008 inside a heated building.
Sleeps 4- double bed in private entrance bedroom, Dinette/couch folds to double bed. Hot water/ Heat/ AC/ Shower/ Microwave /Oven/ Fridge/Cable and Antenna/Fresh-Gray-Black water tanks and hookups/Spare Tire
All systems working. 
Wheel bearings re-packed 2008. 
New Goodyear radial tires 2010.

23 feet long. Tows great. Beautiful condition.

$4000.00 best offer. 
Located in Manchester CT
Delivery negotiable.


----------

